# Major Rule Changes For 2009 Spring Turkey Season



## k9wernet

Yuck yuck... You almost had me going for a minute Thunderhead! 

Seriously though, MODS might want to pull the plug on this one. A lot of guys rely on these forums for information and I'd hate to see someone tear up a tag over Thunderhead's little joke.

Almost funny, but not really... Actually just seems rude. Clearly some guys believe it. I'd really like to see this thread disappear.

KW


----------



## 50cal

If it is true post the link, if not pull the thread.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Thunderhead...

that is a mean thing to put on a public forum! Come on...regional director of the NRC is named BEN HADD?!!! 

However, to put an end to this I have contacted the Lansing Office Management Supervisor...Sara Schaefer. I will post her reply ASAP.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-39002_11862_13888---,00.html

While I'm waiting for a response from the MI DNR, please search this site for anything relating to the topic at hand. Funny how the NRC meeting agenda for the 2/5/09 meeting (last updated 2/3/09) doesn't say anything about an emergency NRC meeting held on 2/3/09!!!!!!

Thunderhead, do you really want to stake your reputation on a post like this?


----------



## SalmonSlayer

thunderhead said:


> i suggest we all call this guy.


i suggest you fess up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 00Buckshot69

50cal said:


> If it is true post the link, if not pull the thread.


----------



## Thunderhead

Does anybody bother to actually read a thread before posting anymore ?

Keep your tag fellas. 

I just got word that SPRING TURKEY SEASON is now back on as NORMAL. 

Ben Hadd said so.


----------



## JimP

Little early for this one, even if it is a good one,...April Fools day is 7 weeks away, LOL.


----------



## 00Buckshot69

That was not cool some people lost sleep last night!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thunderhead

I know, I know. But, I just can't help it.

I have a warped sense of humor and was the guy you always saw getting chased across the parking lots by a bunch of guys wanting to kick his ass..........


----------



## MLH

Thunderhead said:


> Does anybody bother to actually read a thread before posting anymore ?
> 
> Keep your tag fellas.
> 
> I just got word that SPRING TURKEY SEASON is now back on as NORMAL.
> 
> Ben Hadd said so.


Good way to completely lose any credibility.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Thunderhead said:


> Ben Hadd said so.


You mean "Been Had" said so 

Just goes to show you...the internet is full of useful information. If one does not bother to research all avenues, it is possible to make poor decisions based upon the findings of one website. Keep in mind fellas, the internet is NOT regulated for accurateness of content. Please correlate all your resources prior to making a decision. 

As for you Thunderhead!!!! Tisk tisk tisk :smile-mad 

The REAL "Ben"


----------



## Thunderhead

MLH said:


> Good way to completely lose any credibility.


Sheeesh. You've been a member here for all of 5 minutes. What do you do know about my credibility..............

I post this every year. The 1st 5 posts give me away. 

Relax already.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Thunderhead said:


> I know, I know. But, I just can't help it.
> 
> I have a warped sense of humor and was the guy you always saw getting chased across the parking lots by a bunch of guys wanting to kick his ass..........


I can see it now.... a bunch of cyber MS'ers chasing Thunderhead across a cyber parking lot...cyberly kicking his arss!!!

:lol:


----------



## Thunderhead

SalmonSlayer said:


> You mean "Been Had" said so
> 
> Just goes to show you...the internet is full of useful information. If one does not bother to research all avenues, it is possible to make poor decisions based upon the findings of one website. Keep in mind fellas, the internet is NOT regulated for accurateness of content. Please correlate all your resources prior to making a decision.
> 
> As for you Thunderhead!!!! Tisk tisk tisk :smile-mad
> 
> The REAL "Ben"


Ben Hadd.

Been Had.

It's still pronounced the same. I should have realized it might have been too much for some folks to figure out. ( not you per say, you've been 'round here too long to fall for it. ) lolol  
Sorry guys. 

I gotta go now and start working on re-building my credibility. 

Wait till you see the Major Changes For the 09 Squirrel Season.............


----------



## SalmonSlayer

You know...even though I've been on here since the beginning...I've never browsed the turkey forums until closer to the season. So I never saw the previous years hoaxes. When I got a phone call last night about this thread, I was skeptical. So I did a bunch of research online. I have to admit, Thunderhead "HADD" me for a few minutes!  

Now I gotta get back to work myself...already spent way too much time on here today.


----------



## 00Buckshot69

Thunderhead said:


> Ben Hadd.
> 
> Been Had.
> 
> It's still pronounced the same. I should have realized it might have been too much for some folks to figure out. ( not you per say, you've been 'round here too long to fall for it. ) lolol
> Sorry guys.
> 
> I gotta go now and start working on re-building my credibility.
> 
> Wait till you see the Major Changes For the 09 Squirrel Season.............


Thats why I took it to heart...:yikes:your post's and knowledge of turkeys is second to none..when my buddy at work told me this morning he said Thunderhead posted a rule change so we fugured it had to ne true!! ....so you got us good!!!

I will admit that was a good one:lol:


----------



## Thunderhead

00Buckshot69 said:


> Thats why I took it to heart...:yikes:your post's and knowledge of turkeys is second to none..when my buddy at work told me this morning he said Thunderhead posted a rule change so we fugured it had to ne true!! ....so you got us good!!!
> 
> I will admit that was a good one:lol:


Thank you for the nice compliment. 

I never mean any harm. I post this every year and it is usually " found out " within the 1st few posts. 


See ya next year. :evilsmile


----------



## MLH

Thunderhead said:


> Thank you for the nice compliment.
> 
> I never mean any harm. I post this every year and it is usually " found out " within the 1st few posts.
> 
> 
> See ya next year. :evilsmile



From your post on turkey hunting i can see you are a hell of a hunter. But for this? Just not funny.


----------



## casscityalum

Thunderhead said:


> I know, I know. But, I just can't help it.
> 
> I have a warped sense of humor and was the guy you always saw getting chased across the parking lots by a bunch of guys wanting to kick his ass..........


Wow...I've met TH and man I cant picture you running away look out if your in TH way:lol:





MLH said:


> From your post on turkey hunting i can see you are a hell of a hunter. But for this? Just not funny.


TH is a good guy...I thought he was serious too for a sec, but then theres no link or anything so I knew better


----------



## HunterHawk

Thanks A lot thunderhead!!! i read your first post and put my turkey license on ebay!!! :rant::rant::rant:.. well the receipt for my 4 dollar put in for a license anyway

now ebay wont let me take it off!!!



if you have been on here long enough it happens every year...so next year try not to get so bent out of shape guys


----------



## SalmonSlayer

HunterHawk said:


> Thanks A lot thunderhead!!! i read your first post and put my turkey license on ebay!!! :rant::rant::rant:.. well the receipt for my 4 dollar put in for a license anyway
> 
> now ebay wont let me take it off!!!



So let me get this straight...you were trying to skam someone else out of their money by selling an invalid license? Not to mention selling of a kill tag is illegal? and you want your money back for placing an illegal ad? AND you put this on a public forum which can be used against you in a court of law?

J/K of course...but you see the possible repurcussions of what you said?!


----------



## KLR

Classic TH. Well done sir- ya'll need to loosen up a bit.​


----------



## MAttt

Dang Th!
I think you ruffled some folks turkey feathers.
Good One!


----------



## Thunderhead

MLH said:


> Just not funny.


I understand. 

The ones that aren't amused are usually the ones that immediatly post on here about how pissed they are, how unfair it all is, how they then searched the DNR website, called all their hunting buddies and finally ending up calling the main office and askng about 3" beards, then only to realize that they had " Ben Hadd " .............which most definatly makes it funny.


----------



## Gina Fox

HunterHawk said:


> Thanks A lot thunderhead!!! i read your first post and put my turkey license on ebay!!! :rant::rant::rant:.. well the receipt for my 4 dollar put in for a license anyway
> 
> now ebay wont let me take it off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> if you have been on here long enough it happens every year...so next year try not to get so bent out of shape guys


 
buy it from yourself....lol:lol:


----------



## dnrinsider

There we no changes in spring turkey hunting regulations for 2009. And for anyone who bought that post, there are no regional NRC directors. The regulations on the DNR website are correct. Someone is messing with y'all.


----------



## November Sunrise

dnrinsider said:


> There we no changes in spring turkey hunting regulations for 2009. And for anyone who bought that post, there are no regional NRC directors. The regulations on the DNR website are correct. Someone is messing with y'all.


:lol: - the "DNR Insider" has spoken. Insider, what's your take on Ben Hadd's contributions as a NRC commissioner? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## casscityalum

Thunderhead said:


> hen only realize that they had " Ben Hadd " .....................which most definatly makes it funny.


:lol::lol::lol::lol: I just read it out loud and man that "ben hadd" is funny


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

After 3 years or so of seeing that, it never fails to get a few feathers ruffled. TH- Great job!


----------



## MLH

Well, I have to admit, any other day I would probably think it was funny. But ... I will always read anything TH writes from now on with some skepticism.


----------



## HunterHawk

salmonslayer said:


> so let me get this straight...you were trying to skam someone else out of their money by selling an invalid license? Not to mention selling of a kill tag is illegal? And you want your money back for placing an illegal ad? And you put this on a public forum which can be used against you in a court of law?
> 
> J/k of course...but you see the possible repurcussions of what you said?!


haha i was joking!!!!!! I was just proving a point that no one reads stuff all the way through... Did you even read the bottom of my post or just what you wanted to read!!!... 

Wow............

some of you guys were probably in that class where the teacher pulled the ol trick of dont take the test until you have read through all the directions and then somewhere towards the bottom it says something like you dont really have to take the test... and you take it anyway because you didnt read all the directions......

am i right or am i right?


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

HunterHawk said:


> haha i was joking!!!!!! I was just proving a point that no one reads stuff all the way through... Did you even read the bottom of my post or just what you wanted to read!!!...
> 
> Wow............
> 
> some of you guys were probably in that class where the teacher pulled the ol trick of dont take the test until you have read through all the directions and then somewhere towards the bottom it says something like you dont really have to take the test... and you take it anyway because you didnt read all the directions......
> 
> am i right or am i right?


Its about that time of year, cabin fever really setting in. Spring will be here soon enough. And for the record, I passed that stupid read all the directions exam


----------



## Asian Archer

Thunderhead. as a moderator that really isn't cool to do to us some may have heart attacks or something....


----------



## Thunderhead

MLH said:


> Well, I have to admit, any other day I would probably think it was funny.


Well Geewizzers, If that's the case, maybe I should have posted it yesterday then..........


----------



## Thunderhead

Asian Archer said:


> Thunderhead. as a moderator that really isn't cool to do to us some may have heart attacks or something....


LOL Me ? A Mod ? :lol:

I'd be the 1st moderator in internet history to get assassinated.


----------



## HunterHawk

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> Its about that time of year, cabin fever really setting in. Spring will be here soon enough. And for the record, I passed that stupid read all the directions exam



haha sure you did... i dont think i did :lol: and if i did it was only because the kid next to me wasnt writing down any answers:lol:


----------



## JimP

Good spoof, however now Google has it!
Nothing on IE search yet.

Type into google search:

"Changes to 2009 Michigan turkey season"

Michigan-Sportsman thread comes up numerous times...including #1.


Now some poor souls' gonna really get fooled if looking for information...No telling if they'll read ALL the threads
Goes to prove: Don't trust everything on the web!


----------



## kingfisher 11

KLR said:


> Classic TH. Well done sir- ya'll need to loosen up a bit.​



I agree it is hilarious. Too bad the mods did not the feel the same about the guy who posted a picture of a mounted Muskie while in a shanty. That got yanked right away. I am sure it was done under pressure, Some members just can't take a joke anymore.

I knew it was a joke in about 3 seconds.


----------



## k9wernet

*THE MICHIGAN PENAL CODE (EXCERPT)*
*Act 328 of 1931*

*750.217c Legal process; impersonation, false representation, or action as public officer or employee; definitions.* 

Sec. 217c.
*(1) A person shall not impersonate, falsely represent himself or herself as, or falsely act as a public officer or public employee and prepare, issue, serve, execute, or otherwise act to further the operation of any legal process or unauthorized process that affects or purports to affect persons or property.*
(2) Except as provided in subsection (3) or (4), *a person who violates subsection (1) is guilty of a misdemeanor punishable by imprisonment for not more than 1 year or a fine of not more than $1,000.00, or both.*
(3) A person who violates subsection (1) after a prior conviction for violating subsection (1) is guilty of a misdemeanor punishable by imprisonment for not more than 2 years or a fine of not more than $1,500.00, or both.
(4) A person who violates subsection (1) after 2 or more prior convictions for violating subsection (1) is guilty of a felony punishable by imprisonment for not more than 4 years or a fine of not more than $2,000.00, or both.
(5) This section does not prohibit a person from being charged with, convicted of, or sentenced for any other violation of law that individual commits while violating this section.
(6) This section does not prohibit individuals from assembling lawfully or lawful free expression of opinions or designation of group affiliation or association.
(7) As used in this section:
(a) Lawful tribunal means a tribunal created, established, authorized, or sanctioned by law or a tribunal of a private organization, association, or entity to the extent that the organization, association, or entity seeks in a lawful manner to affect only the rights or property of persons who are members or associates of that organization, association, or entity.
(b) Legal process means a summons, complaint, pleading, writ, warrant, injunction, notice, subpoena, lien, order, or other document issued or entered by or on behalf of a court or lawful tribunal or lawfully filed with or recorded by a governmental agency that is used as a means of exercising or acquiring jurisdiction over a person or property, to assert or give notice of a legal claim against a person or property, or to direct persons to take or refrain from an action.
(c) Public employee means an employee of this state, an employee of a city, village, township, or county of this state, or an employee of a department, board, agency, institution, commission, authority, division, council, college, university, court, school district, intermediate school district, special district, or other public entity of this state or of a city, village, township, or county in this state, but does not include a person whose employment results from election or appointment.
(d) Public officer means a person who is elected or appointed to any of the following:
(i) An office established by the state constitution of 1963.
(ii) A public office of a city, village, township, or county in this state.
(iii) A department, board, agency, institution, commission, court, authority, division, council, college, university, school district, intermediate school district, special district, or other public entity of this state or a city, village, township, or county in this state.
(e) Unauthorized process means either of the following:
(i) A document simulating legal process that is prepared or issued by or on behalf of an entity that purports or represents itself to be a lawful tribunal or a court, public officer, or other agency created, established, authorized, or sanctioned by law but that is not a lawful tribunal or a court, public officer, or other agency created, established, authorized, or sanctioned by law.
(ii) A document that would otherwise be legal process except that it was not issued or entered by or on behalf of a court or lawful tribunal or lawfully filed with or recorded by a governmental agency as required by law.

*History:* Add. 1998, Act 360, Eff. Jan. 1, 1999 ;-- Am. 2002, Act 672, Eff. Mar. 31, 2003


----------

